

Google launches Y Combinator-like Umbono in South Africa - marcog1
http://www.google.co.za/umbono

======
marcog1
I'll honestly say I'm not hugely familiar with YCombinator, but this project
Google just announced in South Africa sounds quite similar. What do fellow
hacker news readers think about this initiative? Would you apply?

